# Авиация > До 1945 >  АНТ-6А "Рыжая Корова"

## Anonymous

Привет всем!
Поздравляю Администрацию с открытием Форума!
Надеюсь, что этот ресурс будет полезным и посещаемым!
Есть вопрос к сообществу, ответ на который не могу нигде найти.
Если верить информации, опубликованной в журнале "Авиация и Космонавтика", во время Финской войны Водопьянов летал на боевые задания на самолете АНТ-6А "АвиаАрктика", прозванный "Рыжей Коровой". А какой бортовой номер нёс этот аэроплан?

----------


## Alex

> Если верить информации, опубликованной в журнале "Авиация и Космонавтика", во время Финской войны Водопьянов летал на боевые задания на самолете АНТ-6А "АвиаАрктика", прозванный "Рыжей Коровой". А какой бортовой номер нёс этот аэроплан?


В одном из не совсем старых номеров "ИА", ЕМНИП, есть профиль этой машины.

----------


## Anonymous

Спасибо! А возможно взглянуть на скан этого профиля ?

----------


## Sokol

> В одном из не совсем старых номеров "ИА", ЕМНИП, есть профиль этой машины.


Точно, есть - "Авиаарктика" СССР-Н-172, "ИА" 5/2002



> Спасибо! А возможно взглянуть на скан этого профиля ?


Может кто и подбросит - я б помог, да сканера сейчас под рукой нет.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Вот этот боковик.

----------


## Anonymous

> Сообщение от MID
> 
> Если верить информации, опубликованной в журнале "Авиация и Космонавтика", во время Финской войны Водопьянов летал на боевые задания на самолете АНТ-6А "АвиаАрктика", прозванный "Рыжей Коровой". А какой бортовой номер нёс этот аэроплан?
> 
> 
> В одном из не совсем старых номеров "ИА", ЕМНИП, есть профиль этой машины.

----------


## Anonymous

Приветствую!
Из "Самолеты Туполева".
1. АвиаАрктик было несколько: СССР-Н-169, СССР-Н-170, 
СССР-Н-171, СССР-Н-172. 
2. В 1937 г. Водопьянов летал на СССР-Н-170.

Что было в Финскую - конкретно не сказано. Ясно, только, что летчики могли летать на любой машине. Например, в том же 1937 на СССР-Н-169 летал Мазурук, а в 1941 Черевичный.

Владимир Трофимов

----------


## Anonymous

Огромное спасибо всем за помощь !

----------


## Anonymous

[2All]:

А подпись к боковику "ККС 8А", надо полагать, означает "ВВС 8А"? :)

С ув.
Игорь.

----------


## Экзот

А возможность нести бомбы на "АвиаАрктиках" изначально сохранили или потом доработали? А турель?

----------


## Anonymous

Машину дорабатывали. По пути на фронт сделали остановку на авиаремонтной базе, где и установили бомбодержатели и турели. И, кстати, боюсь ошибиться, но все же у Водопьянова была машина Н-170, кажись.

С ув.
Игорь

----------


## Anonymous

Всем доброго дня!
"Корова" не удалась...
Похоже, что это действительно был борт Н-172.
А вот окраска у него без "лучей", т.е. по упрощенной схеме  :( 
В итоге остановился на более броской, как у Н-169 и Н-170.
И вот что у меня получилось.

----------

